# Dexter Will Soon Have a Brother!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

My name is Linda and I have MHS. My “syndrome” has been going on for over a year since I got my first pup, whom I named “Dexter.” The forum has been providing my daily therapy and this seems to curb my problem though out the year, but the MHS seems to have gotten out of hand over the past several months due to the steady flow of temptations coming from this forum! 

One member of the forum will provide me with my next bundle, in which, I am so appreciative. I am finally came out of the closet….I did leave a few hints. 

I can only blame my friends and myself for this MHS, but enough is enough, I have to have “The Real Thing.” And, this will occur soon, and in the mean time, I will have to check the Havanese Forum for daily pictures, activities, and what the other Havs are saying and doing. 

On St. Patrick's Day, I will feel much better and even exhausted days after! But, I can survive with my great support system called the MHS Havanese Forum! 

Introducing Dexter’s brother, Formerly known as “Elton.”


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooo lucky you!  Congrats, he's a doll!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha Linda! you lucky dog!!!! I am green with IWAP!!!!! what will you be calling Elton? COngrats to both you and Dexter.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations to you. I know Dexter will love to have a buddy. You will have double the fun.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, you kept this secret too long! Congratulations! I think you will have to keep your eyes open because several forum members already tried to claim him. He's so pretty, love his colors!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! What a cutie, lucky you. Look forward to more pictures and updates when he arrives.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good for you! Boy are you good at keeping secrets, even with all of us bugging like crazy to know! He's just beautiful and you'll have so much fun with two of them. Congrats!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy official MHS day! Is he from the same breeder? Will you call him Morgan?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You guys are FAST! 

I really want to see the changing of the colors of a Havanese. I know you are wondering what his name will be....but, that will have to be a surprise too....I want to see him first, but, I do have a favorite name right now.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I knew it was you !!! In fact, I was going to post....Linda, spill the beans. Just a hunch and a good one at that. Congratulations !!!! He is gorgeous !!!! I'm so happy for you and Dexter.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh, what a beautiful baby! You are going to love having two and Dexter will be in heaven!! Now we all get to watch his color changes!!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Awwww, Dexter's brother is adorable!!!!
Congratulations


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*awww Linda!*

So so cute! I remember when you were waiting to get Dexter...and now your second!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo:Congratulations :whoo:
I also had a feeling it was you, both you and Dexter are going to love having an addition to the family. I do hate to warn you though, MHS does not go away after adding a 2nd I have been wanting a third myself for over a year now also.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Congrats for finally 'fessing up Linda! "Elton" is going to have such a nice home, and I can't wait to watch him grow up on the Forum!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No worries about puppy snatching (from me anyway) now that I know who he has a l waiting, how could I possibly. Still smiling about this. I could never keep it a secret. I would be blabbing my way to 20, 000 posts.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am so glad you got Elton, so we can watch him grow up! Congrats! so happy for you.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am getting excited too! Puppy softness and puppy breath coming my way soon. I will have to step up my energy level again! I know, I will going outside more! But, at least it will be warming for potty training. 

I am also looking forward to Dexter's real personality coming out.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations, Linda and Dexter!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Elton is a doll! Congratulations.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Linda that is wonderful. Elton is so pretty or should I say handsome. Dexter will be so happy. He will have his very own VBF. You are in for some really fun times.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

AWW, how exciting!! Dexter will be a great big brother. Now you have 2 to groom.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!! Can't wait to hear more about him!! 

come on... tell us his name? or at least a hint??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Linda and family


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

AWESOME! Congrats Linda and Dexter!!! What a GORGEOUS boy!!!!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Linda - Congrats! You will LOVE having the 2nd havie. Daisy will be two in April and Beau will be one later in April. They share the same parents - from different litters. (Leeann's Monte also has the same parents from an earlier litter....) 

I found that Beau learned EVERYTHING from following Daisy's lead. I swear on the Bible he only had 3 accidents in the house EVER. He was so much easier.... Daisy has turned into a better "eater" since Beau is around. She even eats dry kibble now! We did have to split them up for puppy class.... He is so bonded to Daisy he wouldn't socialize with other dogs if she was around. They keep each other company when we go out... You won't believe the FUN they have playing together and the RLH in the back yard!

You are going to have a BLAST! :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda, congrats! Elton is gorgeous - I love his coloring! You will be in puppy heaven! I hope you enjoy having two boys - I do!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Linda! You will have my "pick" of Farah's litter. I'm happy for you but jealous too! That's "my pup" :hurt:


No seriously---congrats and I'm so happy to be able to see him grow up on the forum. He is a very handsome guy!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations Linda! You will love having two.  My two boys are a year apart and have been best friends from the very first day. It's a special thing watching the two of them play and of course more grooming fun for you LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! He is a doll. Dexter has grown into a very handsome boy, too. Looking forward to seeing pics of them together.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

SHUT UP!!!!! Ahh I am so jealous, I have been eyeing Elton since his pictures were first posted. He is BEAUTIFUL!!!

Congrats on your new baby


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, he is the CUTEST!! Congrats & looking forward to updates after you get him home.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Only 9 days to go!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations Linda, I can't figure what took you so long though. You were diagnosed awhile ago.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy for you Linda, and for Dexter and for Elton AKA? Enjoy your little boy!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I am going to be counting the days now! Where is my calendar? 

I count 10 days....I have to count today (Monday). I sure hope this will be the cure! I told my dh that when we got Dexter, we will probably have two Havs.....he looked at me like I was crazy! Little did he know.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....I am going to be counting the days now! Where is my calendar? 

I count 10 days....I have to count today (Monday). I sure hope this will be the cure! I told my dh that when we got Dexter, we will probably have two Havs.....he looked at me like I was crazy! Little did he know.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

can't. take. the. cuteness.

congratulations!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats to all of you-farah, elton, dexter. and linda.

i'm green.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

galaxie said:


> SHUT UP!!!!!


Love this reaction! It was mine too, when I found out! CONGRATULATIONS, Linda and Dexter! :whoo: I'm always so happy to find out that a member is taking on a "forum puppy". Cool.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just bought the crate, playpen, soft bed, collar, blanket, chew flossie, small feeding dish, more toyssssssssssssssssss.....also, found a double lead leash (so I can walk two dogs at a time). I bought Dexter some toys too!

I forgot how much stuff can cost!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, just a few more days to get all your work done because you will want to play with that new baby every minute when he gets there!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a "A---Ha" moment this morning! I was greeting Dexter this morning and realized ....it is going to be like this with two dogs very soon! I looked at the pup's crate and pen and picturing Dexter sitting on the top the chair looking down at the pup in the crate and pen and Dexter thinking....."Who is this guy?" "Why is he so small and running around like me?"


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am very excited for you Linda.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Counting down.............. Can anyone guess the name?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope you keep the name Elton. It fits him so well. If not, can we some hints???


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Harrison?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

You must be so excited. Does it seem that time is in slow motion right now? I can't wait to see pictures of your boys together.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Is his new name "Jack"?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay! Linda, he's a beauty...I am so jealous! What's Elton's new name?


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo? If not, you got some 'splaining to do honey' ;0


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We will be making our way up to NJ on Tuesday, pick up the pup on Wednesday, and then making our way back home Thursday afternoon.

Dexter will be with us while traveling! Pretty soon there will be two Havs in the house! I still can't believe until it happens!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yooooo Hooooo. We are you? We are all waiting for pick-up puppy pictures !!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No guess on names, but I am so happy for you. This is going to be so much fun for you and Dexter.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Today is the day!!!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, this is exciting, Linda. Let us know how the trip goes


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Yooooo Hooooo. We are you? We are all waiting for pick-up puppy pictures !!!


Ha! I was going to post really early this morning (6 a.m.!) but figured that might be pushing it a bit.

Glad the rest of you forged ahead :biggrin1:

Now where are those puppy pics???????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:nono: Not nice to make us wait, and wait, and wait....:drama:


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Linda and her DH just left a little while ago! Dexter is completely adorable, and I think everyone (Dexter is reserving judgement) is in love. 8) 

Can't wait for the 'got home' pics from Linda! Here is one from right before they left!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Farrah! Just look at those smiles (on Mom and Dad)! Yep, they're in love! Dexter and ??? look like they're not quite sure what to make of it, though


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

They look so happy and excited!!! 

Linda, CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Awwwwwwwwwwww! Congratulations!*
what a great way to celebrate St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!! Anyone notice how they're both looking down at the dogs?:biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cute little family pic! Dexter will love having a baby brother once he gets used to the change. Enjoy the new little one--whatever his name is!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Cute, cute, cute!!! Anyone notice how they're both looking down at the dogs?:biggrin1:


Hahaha Ann....great observation skills!!!

I wonder what those without severe symptoms of MHS would think reading these puppy threads....would they consider us crazy wacked-out cyber stalking lunatics??? :biggrin1:

Who cares!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bring on the puppy pics :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! how sweet - congrats!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea and Congratulations! You'll love having two!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

<<>> Love that photo! Nothing like bringing home the baby!!! And he is a cutie pie . . . congrats!!

Now we need pics and stories!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I wonder if his name is JACK. 

I saw it on the other thread...


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute! This forum makes it feel almost impossible to have just one Havanese! Mine isn't even a year old yet and I'm already wanting another!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

What?! There are still people out there with only ONE havanese?! What is THAT like? LOL


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> What?! There are still people out there with only ONE havanese?! What is THAT like? LOL


LOL!! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh look at the happy family! Dexter will be loving him in no time!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> What?! There are still people out there with only ONE havanese?! What is THAT like? LOL


It doesn't stop with 2.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

:bored::bored::bored::bored: Where is an update. Where are the pictures????


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

awww....what a sweet picture! I want to see more of baby Jack!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Let the fun begin, I cant wait to see pictures & video of Dexter with his new little brother at home.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> :bored::bored::bored::bored: Where is an update. Where are the pictures????


You kill me Sharlene. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great 'first family picture'. I can't wait to see and hear more....I'm waiting!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like a happy family! Congratulations, Linda! He's a doll!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> What?! There are still people out there with only ONE havanese?! What is THAT like? LOL


Some of us are going through the quandary . . . should I, should I not?
:decision::decision::decision:

:evil::angel::evil::angel:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they look so happy together.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Linda....Awwwwww! What a cute couple..and the pups are cute too 
Elton is too adorable; I just wish he and Dexter could meet my little Beanie!!! Have fun!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

awwww, since it wasn't possible for me to my lovely Elton, I am so glad he is going to live with you and Dexter! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just hoping for pictures too.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

op2:op2:op2:


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I keep checking this post hoping for new pictures and I get so excited when I see there have been a few new posts! No pictures yet though. Still waiting!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cute family photo! Linda, you are beaming. Good for you !


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

op2:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Your new pup is adorable! Yes, more pics are needed!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

aaaawh I am so excited for you 

Kat


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had forgotten how busy it is with a little one! 

It almost took me an hour just to compose the first letter to Farah when we arrived in Virginia because I was so busy with the baby! 

Great car ride from Farah's home to the hotel in Virginia! Jack was like a little bird (so quiet and helpless). Jack slept at least 90% of the time in the car. Washington DC was stop and go traffic....right in time for rush hour! 

Jack is back to his normal self! Crazy, playful, barking, running, eating, peeing, pooing, biting......mmmmmmmmmmmmmm what else? Oh! Dh has the pictures in his camera!

And, Jack is right at my feet as I type (We are home in NC)! He is a tired pup! I forgot how much pups sleep.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok...........I need more pictures! Jack looks big in this picture, but he is so small compared to Dexter!

Jack has EYELASHES!!!!! I am so looking forward to color changes! I already told dh that Jack will probably be a long haired due to all the beautiful dark tips that Jack has in his coat. 

I can see color changes already! Near the skin is a soft cream color with black hairs through out the coat on his backside! 

I am soooooooooooooooooooo happy! I see color changes in my future! 

Oh! Jack is NOT shy! Both Dexter and Jack have initiated play with each other. It was fun to watch the play finally coming out in Dexter! 

I will try my best to get more pictures of Dexter and Jack together....like today! Puppies do not stay small long!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Linda,
Jack is gorgeous.
I love the eyelashes and his coloring.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

He is precious Linda. I love his white "stockings". Cute, cute, cute. Glad to hear they are initiating play with each other. Just wait...it will melt your heart each and every time. Glad your trip went well, to and fro. Now ENJOY.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Linda, you are going to have a blast!! Dexter's personality will come out as soon as he realizes he has a furever playmate. I can't wait to hear more about Jack and to see more pictures.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

They are both running around right now! 

Ok! If you have one Hav, you need another!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is a blast to watch! Right now, Dexter can get away if Jack chases too much by jumping up high. 

One Hav is NOT enough!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks adorable and yes, you are in for interesting coat changes. Bailey, whose original tipping reminds me of Jack, has gone totally gray and white with a little black. They're gorgeous whatever changes are in store. Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It is a blast to watch! Right now, Dexter can get away if Jack chases too much by jumping up high.
> 
> One Hav is NOT enough!


:laugh:ound:
Congratulations!!!
PS-now you need a video camera too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> It is a blast to watch! Right now, Dexter can get away if Jack chases too much by jumping up high.
> 
> One Hav is NOT enough!


:whoo: It always puts a big smile on my face when someone get's a second, having more than one is pure entertainment.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And they entertain each other.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Jack is such a cutie!!!!! Congrats on the new addition! I would love to get a second. Someday...


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I'm so happy for Linda, Rick, Dexter and JACK! I'm also so glad I get to watch the little man grow up on the Forum, and share him with everyone. He was an awesome baby, and now I get to watch him grow up into a little man. Awesome! What more could I ask for?! 

So so happy for you guys. Thanks for loving him so much already!

Farah


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll bet Jack as a mischievous little imp! He looks stinkin' cute! Oh the fun you all will have.  Linda, he has beautiful coloring and I imagine he'll go much lighter as he gets older... maybe? It is a lot of work, having a puppy, though huh?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

marjrc said:


> I'll bet Jack as a mischievous little imp! He looks stinkin' cute! Oh the fun you all will have.  Linda, he has beautiful coloring and I imagine he'll go much lighter as he gets older... maybe? It is a lot of work, having a puppy, though huh?


Yes! For sure! I figure the next 6 months will be challenging, then I can relax a little. The enjoyment of having two Havs is worth it!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So glad to hear your guys are hitting it off. I know it's hard to take pictures of two streaking balls of fur, but please try!


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

So stinkin' cute! Need more pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> They are both running around right now!
> 
> Ok! If you have one Hav, you need another!!!


We told you so.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack is adorable. I think you will love watching the color change as much as I have. I will be looking forward to pictures of them together. I think you will have a lot of fun watching them run and play.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Linda, you are in for so much fun. Jack and Dexter are going to be hilarious. If there is anything better than a puppy it is two.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Yes! For sure! I figure the next 6 months will be challenging, then I can relax a little. The enjoyment of having two Havs is worth it!


And then it will be time for your 3rd :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A number 3 - not sure there? Dh would have to loose his mind completely and fall in love madly with the breed.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

he hasn't already?? Based on his picture, I would beg to differ.. 

Linda, I did notice that your name is havanesesoon, so that means you are always going to soon be having a havanese!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is settling in with Dexter. Jack thinks he owns the place!

It has been crazy around here for the last 3 days and I was working and dh is having to be the Hav Mom. I am home until Saturday, so now, I can spend lots of quality time and training with Jack and Dexter. 

It has been really fun with two dogs on a leash! I am still trying to work out the kinks on this one! Jack is doing great on a leash (his harness stays on all the time).

Feeding is fun too! Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz......Dexter loves to eat now and he eats better! Imagine that!

Jack has been sleeping through the night next to me in his bed. Dexter is in the bed (he is a big boy).

And, Jack had his first bath! Poopie butt.....I could not figure out where the smell was....Mmmmmmm maybe he pooped somewhere....could not find anything, then hold him and Jack smelled and then when cleaning Jack....lots of poop.....So, glad this is over! I got wet. Jack survived and I had to change my clothes because they were wet. 

I met Cassidy, Nichols, and Cash. Cassidy and Nichols are the sweetest pups....crawling all over you. Cash was off running around with Jack.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

They always eat better when they are worried that someone else might get their food! 8)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I started off with Dexter up high with eating until I knew he could eat fast enough. They ate together tonight, but had to move Jack away a few times. 

And.....they always want what the other one has! Toys, bones, food....look around guys! There are at least 30 other toys around! I will be putting up lots of toys very soon, so there are only a few toys out, so they learn to play together.

It is fun teaching and watching them learn. Jack is smart and catching on to lots of things! Jack knows when to stop when I say "Eh! Eh! or cry like a puppy...his teeth are sharp and loves to chew. 

It is quiet time now....Dexter is chewing one of the 4 or 5 bones out. Jack is sleeping. And, I am finally get to play on the computer! 

Jack is giving Dexter some really good exercise in the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> And then it will be time for your 3rd :biggrin1:


My name "HavaneseSoon" is because I was waiting for Dexter.

Having a 2nd pup is an adjustment for everyone (including Dexter), so we are making sure Dexter gets lots of attention and he still gets his daily combing.

Dexter's personality is coming out and his is less timid. Of course, I encourage Dexter to get the stuff back from Jack. Because Jack always wants what Dexter has!

Dexter is still blowing his coat (No mats) just lots of loose hairs in the comb. And, I have already started introducing the brush to Jack.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

lcy_pt said:


> And then it will be time for your 3rd :biggrin1:


Have you lost your mind? I will be getting back some of my sanity in 6 months!

I will then stay busy with grooming both Havs after 6 months.

Jack is catching on to lots of training (potty training) very fast. I do not have to worry about Jack eating like I did with Dexter. Second children are always easier than having the first child.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack actually played tug-a-war with a toy. And Dexter running around with a toy with Jack chasing him! Oh! This is fun! This is just what I wanted to see come out in Dexter!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

So glad Jack is bringing out the puppy in Dexter! So good to hear!

I told you Jack was a good eater. No muss, no fuss, thats how we like 'em! 8) 

As I type, Cash and Cassidy are destroying a pee pad...better go!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

He is such a beauty! I am so glad to hear that the boys are getting along so well. Brady never ruined toys until Dugan came along. Now we lose arms, legs, ears, etc. through tug a war all the time. I just stock up from petedge with inexpensive toys


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, Linda, less talk more pictures!!!!:biggrin1: Only kidding... we love hearing about Dexter and Jack together, but we want the photographic proof. You know the rules around here!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good reminder, Karen! lol 

Linda, it is so true that "the 2nd child is always easier than the first"! Now, as to a third, I'm not so sure! :suspicious: I'd find that more than a handful too. lol

It's wonderful that Dexter is playing more. I'm sure those two will have a ball together and you will get very little done, from all the watching you'll be doing. It's better than t.v. ! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter just jumped from laying next to me to laying on the carpet NEXT to Jack (this is a 1st); Their paws are about 6 inches apart!!!! Wish I could take a picture, but if I get up, I know that Dexter will get up and follow me. 

I do have a few pictures. It is hard getting them together in a picture at the same time. I need to move the camera over to where I am sitting, so I can grab a picture or two while they are playing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is really hard getting a picture of these two together. 

Here is a picture of Dexter and Jack waiting to go outside.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!!!

Time to change your avatar, signature, and signature photos Linda!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

So cute Linda.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Looks like a match made in heaven! I can't believe he's been gone for almost a week already! Give him a kiss from me!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Cute, cute, cute!!!
> 
> Time to change your avatar, signature, and signature photos Linda!


That photo is adorable!!! You should use that as your avatar! :juggle:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It has been really interesting, enlightening, and very educating watching Dexter and Jack relate. 

The last two days, Dexter has been working on "I am the Boss" and he did it! Jack rolls to his back to submit.

Jack has found Dexter's ears while playing. 

Dexter is trying his best to herd Jack back to the front door when both are given the command "Inside." 

They both go after each other to play. The both initiate play.

Dexter hangs onto his bone when Jack comes after him (Dexter use to drop it and run off).

Dexter no longer jumps to get away from Jack.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Linda what a darling picture of your two babies waiting patiently to go out.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

I love the little Jack tushie at the door looking out! So so cute!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Wyndward Havanese said:


> I love the little Jack tushie at the door looking out! So so cute!!


me too!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Cute pictures Linda!! I am glad you are having a great time with your two!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great pictures, Linda! Yes, I also had to have my camera on hand - still do, after 3 yrs.!! - for when my boys would interact. It is fascinating and I am still soaking it all up. You will have many years of wonder and fun ahead.

Dexter's coat is beautiful!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Off and running!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh my, that picture of Jack running is just adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww...little baby running Hav hair.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

LOL! I have about 1000 pictures of Jack in that position! He's such a cutie patootie!!

I love that you can still see his eyelashes, even on the move!

Give the little man (and Dexter) a kiss from me!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack are doing some serious communicating (dog language stuff). 

Dexter is slowly learning when to stop the rough housing or Jack will not play with him.

Jack is wonderful at communicating. 

Jack found Dexter's tail. 

Whatever Dexter has Jack has to have, it doesn't matter if there are two of the same things laying around. If it is in Dexter's mouth, Jack is going to get it. This is when the play will start....that is....if Dexter has a toy.

Oh! Jack will sit! Working on the down position.

It is really challenging to train Jack with Dexter looking on and you end up training them both at the same time. 

I am sooooooooooooooooooooooo glad they both nap at the same time!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Aww! Sounds like they are getting along so well! Puppies are great communicators! Especially when they are fresh from their litter and they've been taught good doggie manners by their doggy mom. 8) Jersey is a stickler for good behavior and doesn't tolerate naughty little heathen puppies! 

So sweet of Dexter to be so generous and share his toys with the little guy. 8)


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, I love the pictures. You have two really cute furbabies. You are going to have to hang that camera around your neck and learn to snap really fast. I hope you enjoy every minute!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just knew in my heart that Dexter would be happier if he had a pal around the house besides up chasing him around the house. 

I never knew in my wildest dreams that having two would be easier to train than just having one pup.

I actually took my dh camera (it takes pictures faster). You know....It takes at least 20 pictures to get a decent picture though....I have some pictures....but, not the greatest backgrounds (puppy pee pads, grooming table, Wii board, laundry basket...toys...). The camera sits right next to me to snap up nd to remind to take pictures.

Jack was 4.9 lbs. last week. Jack is growing fast!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Jack's coloring, it will be fun to watch him grow and see his color changes. Dexter is such a handsome boy, he's getting to be all grown up. So glad your enjoying having two.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is adorable. It's always fun watching them interact with each other and their humans.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Lots of Rough Housing*

Lots of rough housing, lots of communication skills being shown. Dexter and Jack know where to hide when enough is enough.

I have got to get use to the noise because I know they will wear each other out and then it is good naps coming.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Slowly coming out of 'lurk' mode here. Since I found the forum, I have watched your posts about Dexter with interest as my Augie and your Dexter are very close in age. We have been contemplating adding a second Hav as well so will be following your posts about your boys with increased interest. What a handsome boy Dexter is and baby Jack is absolutely adorable. And lucky him to have found such a great home with a wonderful big brother to show him the ropes and play with. Congratulations on the addition to your family.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Linda. The rough housing today was better with Dexter and Jack with less noise. Dexter has someone to play with now. Dexter was wearing me out!

For some reason, I wanted to get my my dog before Dexter was 2 years. Maybe I wanted a lot of play and youth still capable of coming out of Dexter....I just knew he had it in him.

Linda, Augie is beautiful! You can see a lot of Augie's colors when he was a baby! Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I like pictures!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I like pictures!


We do too !! He is just so gorgeous. His coloring and markings are unbelievable.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Gorgeous picture! I love the white blaze.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Look at that little face - amazing colouring! (And awfully cute too!)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is now greeting me at the door with lots of excitement. Dexter is the alarm at the window either barking or whimpering with excitement...and Jack just looks at him thinking...something is happening.

Both of the boys are getting along much better. Jack wants everything that Dexter has, he wants to go wherever Dexter is going, and Jack will eat all the food going from one bowl to the other (depending on where Dexter) is....I am going to have to put Dexter's food up...so, Dexter can get a good head start on eating or Jack will eat all the food.

Dexter has mellowed more since Jack is here (he is more mature).

It is still challenging with two leashes. I have found if I hold Jack in my arms until we get out of the door, then onto the grass, it seems to work better.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*screaming cuteness*

Goodness Gracious Great Balls of Havanese Fur Flying!
Holy Havanese Batman!
HOW DO YOU SPELL CUTE: JACK IN THE BOX HAVANESE JUMPING BEAN!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jack! Dexter! Jack! Dexter!

Sounds like you are having a blast with your hands full


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Jack's coloring is so pretty...can't wait to see what he turns out like. And it sounds like Jack and Dexter are having a ball. More pictures!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Awww! So cute! Looks just like his daddy Presto at that age. 

Adorable! So glad that the addition is bringing out the best in Dexter! 

Love it!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

All the double dog walking will have you in shape for the dog walking olympics in no time! 8)


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

SO cute Linda! Reading this thread makes me want another soooo bad. I just know Lola would be so much happier with a playmate. You make having two sound so easy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Linda, Jack is absolutely adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am trying my best to get into a routine of grooming Dexter and Jack first thing in the morning. Dexter is great now. I am combing Dexter on the grooming table and Jack is barking below the table... wondering why is Dexter up there getting all the attention. 

-Appetite improves with two dogs.
-Don't have to worry about having lots of toys, it only takes one (the one the other dog has)
Jack sleeps GREAT!!!

Oh! Jack prefers to sleep with us................

Dexter and Jack are still fussing out the position in the bed at night. Dexter likes to fuss.

It is very challenging to stop the RLH on a leash.

You have to be very attentive to make sure both pups do their business when outside instead of them smelling everything else and looking for rabbit poop desserts.

It is also challenging at meal times especially if you first dog is a slow eater...do you put both dishes down and let the puppy take over and eat both meals? Or do you separate them so the pup gets his meals and the older dog can eat in peace. Besides that, you want the pup to have the pup food instead of the adult food. Which, I am sure Jack could care less....food is food...and if Dexter is eating it, it must be good!

I am taking out the dogs every 2 hours when it is not after a meal....After a meal, I just keep putting on a timer for 30-45 minutes to go outside, until Jack poops/pees after a meals, then I am safe for awhile from accidents in the house.

I am really looking forward to grooming....it is relaxing to me. But, that may be another story in a few months when Jack's hair gets longer.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Meal times can be hectic. I established an order. Evye gets hers first, Bentley second and Taylor is third in line. No one can touch each other's plate until I say "ok". Better yet, until Evye says "ok". When she walks away from her plate, then and only then, can they lick her dish. Taylor cannot touch Bentley's or vise vera until I tell them they can.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

BTW, my worst rule follower is the little white 5 pound thing who has a 40-pound appetite.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

The idea of RLH on leash made me laugh out loud. 8)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have to be careful with these two on a leash, so they do not start anything like running...imagine the leashes all tangled and all wrapped around me. 

Jack is very verbal and he does speak his mind. If he wants something he will bark. When Dexter is wrestling with him....Jack will sound like a banshee and Dexter will get pretty loud with the Grrrrrrrsss. But, Jack just keeps coming back for more wrestling and Dexter entices Jack with a flossie until they are tired out and Dexter jumps to the high ground.

The second pup is soooooooooooooooooooo less stressful than the first pup!

.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Linda, your household sounds like mine! So good to know that others are sharing my experience and that I am not alone. I get to post to the forum in the morning, during lunch, or late at night due to my pups!

Gordo has preferred sleeping on the bed with us too and they are still debating on who sleeps where... 

Mimi is also my slow eater, and Gordo wants to eat her food while she is eating... I have started to just sit with them while they eat to make sure they both get their portions and proper food. 

They take each others toys and fight for the same spot on the sofa! 

OH, but I am loving every minute of it!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh boy, it sounds like much too much fun is being had at your house, Linda. Love reading about it. Giving me things to ponder, should we get really serious about adding a second. My main concern would be the potty issue. Augie came to us with a good start on paper training. It took him just a couple weeks to understand that if he went on his paper, he could then be out on the carpet with us, and when he had to go he would make a mad dash for his paper. The pads didn't work; he chewed them up or ran around with them. Then we transitioned to the UgoDog. Our yard isn't fenced (we have a temporarily-fenced play area) and so strange dogs go through at times and I was concerned that he may be exposed to some disease since he hadn't had all his shots; then I just got lazy, it was easier to let him use the UgoDog than taking him out in the rain and cold (we got him in Dec). But he transitioned easily to outside and then had the UgoDog as a backup, so it all worked out well in the end. I guess we would probably do a pup like we did him, and then take Augie outside. Don't know if he would get confused, seeing the pup go inside? And, yep, Augie has done the RLH on leash and tied me up, on a walk, with witnesses, and did I feel dumb! Can't imagine two doing that!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for the pottying issues... 

I really think it is easier with the second one. I was watching Dexter (first pup) very carefully for the first several months. It seems like Jack (second pup) is catching on to the potty issue very quickly. 

Thank goodness Dexter is potty trained! I cannot imagine training two Havs at a time!

I have to B R A G here....Jack just went to the front door area, so I immediately took him outside and he did his business. I have to start remembering to teach Jack the bell system on our way out the door.

Jack is being potty trained to go outside. 

Oh! Before I forget..........This is the first evening that Dexter is actually sharing a bone with Jack. Dexter is chewing on the top part of the bone and Jack is chewing on the bottom end of the bone. And.....they are really close to each other without each other growling at each other.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok, he's absolutely ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese (May 9, 2008)

Go Jack! Good job little man! Keep up the good work Linda!!

I guess giving them pee pads and teaching them good potty habits starting at 4 weeks pays off!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, chewing on the same bone. That's amazing! My two? No way, Jose! lol 

Ricky and Sammy do their RLH's out front on leash only. There are no fences in the front, so I will not take them off leash there. I have them on long leashes and I move all the time, making sure they don't tangle too, too much. It's fun! lol 

Dexter is being such a great big brother to Jack. Too cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Coming home from work, I now have Dexter whimpering and longing for me and now I have Jack barking up a storm (fussing, like where were you gone). 

Still rough housing (I think they like wrestling with each other more than playing with each with the toys). I do have bones everywhere (special treat time for both the pups), but you know, that all the bones do not matter, it is always the bone the other dog has that counts.

Jack is barking at his reflection and shadows at night. He will be quite the watch dog. He spots things across the street when we are walking to alert me. 

Oh! This morning, I took both Dexter and Jack out for the second time because......Jack ran to the door.

This is what I learned....when taking Dexter and Jack out....carry Jack and let Dexter go on the leash. For some reason, Dexter will get a little aggressive as soon as they hit the grass.....this is serious business (potty time) not play time...besides that, you guys are on leashes. 

Dexter would not leave Jack alone, so I tell Dexter to "get on the porch" "stay" and he does!! Then, I let Jack do his business in peace. Then it is back to the house, so great success with Jack and Dexter staying on the porch.

Jack wants to know where is sister Cassidy is hiding with her own thread?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is at least 6 pounds now, very active, loves to smell outside and he will dig when he smells something in the dried leaves, he has a big appetite (he will eat more than Dexter, if I let him, still potty training, he is a barker when he wants something, had several baths (still getting comfortable).

Jack and Dexter play together, still working out the relationship, and I am hoping the hormones will be curbed when Jack is neutered

I can see the lighter hair coming in and hair getting longer around the eyes, the color change is coming as the hair gets longer. And, he still has those eyelashes!

Just noticed that Jack has more white hair around the muzzle area. Got to love the color changes!


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

What a beautiful baby! Great picture to show the color changes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The hair around the muzzle is actually a soft light cream, not white like the picture shows. Jack's overall hair is about maybe almost 2 inches long. Lots of soft cream coloring at the base of hair, the hair is parting down the middle of the back. The lighter color on the 3rd picture is the curl of the tail, the very tip of the tail is lighter in color.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Linda I have read through this thread and wow, Jack is one little cute dude! I love how his colour is changing and also thanks for the updates on how Jack and Dexter are getting along - this is so nice to read!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Let's put the relationship this way..............I really wish they were lovey dovey and laying all over each other...they are not. They are both learning their boundaries with each other, Dexter has his leave me alone, I am in a bad mood/anxious type behavior at times, which I am also finding out....that when this behavior occurs, sometimes it means Dexter needs to go potty or he is hungry, so this is when the relationship is a little tense....I just let them work it out a bit, then we get a toy to chase and run with, or check the clock for meal time or take them outside, then they are good.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sure, like human children, they have their sibling moments. But overall it seems like they are doing well together. 

I love the exciting colour changes on Jack too


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Looks like he is lightening up but still a cutie  I think sometimes they need to tell each other to knock it off and that is how dogs just are. I would be careful with following up knock it off with food and toys though as that may seem like a reward. Is Jack going to any puppy socialization classes?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Let's put the relationship this way..............I really wish they were lovey dovey and laying all over each other...they are not. They are both learning their boundaries with each other, Dexter has his leave me alone, I am in a bad mood/anxious type behavior at times, which I am also finding out....that when this behavior occurs, sometimes it means Dexter needs to go potty or he is hungry, so this is when the relationship is a little tense....I just let them work it out a bit, then we get a toy to chase and run with, or check the clock for meal time or take them outside, then they are good.


Linda, my 3 are not "lovey-dovey". On the rare occasion I may find them curled up against each other sharing the same dog bed but that is the exception. But, I have no doubt they love, are bonded and are protective of each other. Evidenced by the fact Bentley will not come in the house until he knows Evye and Taylor are safe inside. I have a little caravan going to bed each night. They follow a little procession and if one breaks course it doesn't go unnoticed. A love affair may not jump out and bite you but the subtle bonding is obvious.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Mimi and Gordo seem to have a love/hate relationship, but I think that is just normal. They play most of the time and then they'll fight over a toy or something. Mimi tends to be a little grumpy or mellow at times, and Gordo will bug her to go play. That is when I see attitude coming from her. He also tends to make sure he is getting more attention. 

Their bond became apparent, though, this weekend at the havanese playdate. At times I would see them close to each other in the middle of all the other dogs and they both wandered off together into the open yard. On the ride home, they layed out next to each other. 

I think you'll get used to their relationship. Maybe it takes time or it might take getting out of their environment to notice the bond they have formed. 

a pic just for fun.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Linda, Jack is so adorable! I love reading your updates on the adventures of Jack and Dexter. I have mixed feelings about getting a second. So its nice to hear your experiences with adding a new puppy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I love the latest pics of Jack. Fascinating to see color changing.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Linda, Jack is adorable as is Dexter. I love seeing Jack's color change and he is going to be beautiful with those dark tips. It sure sounds like fun at your house!!


----------

